# Dell Latitude D610 Won't boot.



## willjm3931 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am looking at a Dell Latitude D610 Running Windows XP for a friend.  When you turn it on it goes to the screen that says, We apologize for the inconvenience........................
Safe mode
safemode with networking.....................
No matter what you choose, the windows screen comes up, then the Dell screen, then goes back to the We apologize screen. 
Any ideas?
Of course he did not make discs when he bought it.


----------



## willjm3931 (Jan 9, 2010)

Went into diagnostics and did pre-boot system assessment.  Start DST short test failed  Error gode 100-0146.  Msg: Unit 0: DST log contains previous error(s).
At the end of testing is says:
No diagnostic utility partition found.  To run diagnostics, insert your Dell "Drivers and Utilities" CD.  then select ok to restart the system and boot off the CD.


----------



## perth (Jan 10, 2010)

Use either your windows CD to get to recovery console or a bartpe and run chkdsk.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hard drive could be bad. Download this test program, burn it to a CD, and boot to it.

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/downloads/Hutil210_iso_for_CDROM_drive.zip


----------



## willjm3931 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok.  I finally got a chance to work on the unit.  It seems to be the hard drive.  Dell says that it is this hard drive.
http://www.impactcomputers.com/gc681.html
The markings on the hard drive are:
MFG: NOTE80GBIDE
CSN: NAT-114-HDD675714
TYPE: IDE
CAPACITY: 80 GB    5400rpm
INTERFACE: N/A  9.5MM

What hard drive can I use to replace it?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just get any 2.5" IDE laptop drive. Size and brand does not matter.

Any of these will work:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE


----------

